# Stray Cat Needs Major Help



## Dixie_Grace (Mar 14, 2006)

There's a cat that has been living at my house for a while and I haven't been able to get him until I figured out he loves soft cat food. He is in desperate need and I do not want him to continue living so horribly so what can i do to get him into a carrier and to a vet to clean him up?


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

When you say "at my house" you mean inside or around your house?
Can you pet him at all?
Assuming you can hardly touch him, the solution is to borrow a trap from one of the humane societies in your area.
Cover it with a towel to give the impression of a tunnel. Set the trap and put his favourite food at the other end. The volunteers will give you more tips on how to trap.
Or, if he is comfortable enough, you can make a trail - not enough to feed him though, of his favourite food to lure him inside a cat carrier. Have a fishing line tied to the door and pull when he is in. That is how Andrew trapped our own Cheerio.
Your vet can put him under anesthesia or give him a mild one so he can give him a full physical exam, clean ears, trim nails, clean mats..perhaps even bathe. I am sure that you want him neutered as well if he is an intact male.
I hope this helps.
Let us know how it works as you make progress!


----------

